# How many spray cans did you use?



## bpoulin (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm redoing a v-bottom jon boat trailer, the boat is a 14' I'd guess the trailer about 20' tongue to tail. I included a photo. How many cans of spray paint do you think it'll take to coat it? I'd like to cover it in self etching primer first then burgundy, but I need an idea on how many cans of each I'll need.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 29, 2011)

I put 3 coats of the self etching primer on mine and I believe I used about 6 cans. I put two coats of paint on and i think I used 3 or 4 cans. My paint was in the tall cans though. Cant remember if I posted how much I used in my build thread or not. Its in my sig if you wanna check.


----------

